# DIY is all about compromise



## Stranger (16/4/20)

My Blotto rta has always had me stumped a bit. If I dual coil it the draw is more restricted than I like fully open, if I single coil it I tend to get leaks. I needed to redo it from the 4mm id parallel coil that I am currently using. This coil setup was great for me but I still had a touch of leaking, obviously my wicking skills still leave a lot to be desired.

So I sat and thought how could I dual coil but still get the airflow. This time around I went with 2 x 2.5 ID single wire and the coil calculator told me 5 wraps each to get to .25.

So I wrapped them and man they look so tiny and once I mounted them they sit in the middle of the deck looking lost. They were not spaced. I watched as many reviews and you tube as I could to see how other guys were doing the wicking. Those tiny coils look swamped by the cotton by the time I finished and I thought this is never going to work out.
Surprise !
It worked, the flavour is still there, can't tell the difference in volume and the draw is OK on full open. I also now have a completely dry mod.
Was it fun, no, I stressed that I would stuff it up and ruin the Blotto experience but as it turned out the opposite was true and I can now enjoy the Blotto with the bubble glass without leaking. It usually sits on my Vapour Storm Puma and I can get a good amount of time out of the dual 18650's as I am only at 20 W/11 amps. So I get the benefit of not having to change batteries and filling juice as often.
There is a sign in my office that says if you never try you will never know. Very true in this instance.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Christos (16/4/20)

Stranger said:


> My Blotto rta has always had me stumped a bit. If I dual coil it the draw is more restricted than I like fully open, if I single coil it I tend to get leaks. I needed to redo it from the 4mm id parallel coil that I am currently using. This coil setup was great for me but I still had a touch of leaking, obviously my wicking skills still leave a lot to be desired.
> 
> So I sat and thought how could I dual coil but still get the airflow. This time around I went with 2 x 2.5 ID single wire and the coil calculator told me 5 wraps each to get to .25.
> 
> ...


I’m glad you are trying new things 

if you post some pics of your build, I’m sure you will get some tips and hints as the blotto is a loved rta on this forum. 
Good luck going forward and don’t feel shy to ask. 

out of interest what coils are you running?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stranger (16/4/20)

I used Cotton Bacon comp 26 awg, which I have been told is basically N70 for the calculator.
2.5 mm ID
5 wraps, 4mm legs
aimed for .25 .......... came out at .24 
I am not great with pics but maybe next time I can try
Compared to the 4mm ID 24 awg parallel that I was using, these are tiny tiny tiny
My readings are
20 W
2.21V
11 amps
Draw time is 2-3 seconds

Juice is DIY Mint/menthol 80/20 VG/PG
3% Spearmint
3% Peppermint
1% Arctic menthol
1% Koolada

Yummy to me, I like cool mint flavours.

Thanks for taking an interest.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## CashKat88 (16/4/20)

Stranger said:


> I used Cotton Bacon comp 26 awg, which I have been told is basically N70 for the calculator.
> 2.5 mm ID
> 5 wraps, 4mm legs
> aimed for .25 .......... came out at .24
> ...



Wow that sounds super icey, arctic menthol and koolada

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (16/4/20)

Even at 20W, I think that that juice would blow the top of my head off

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Stranger (16/4/20)

If you remember when I first joined this forum I had to ask you guys about DIY juice and I was using far too much of everything and could not get any taste unless really high W. After taking all your advice this is now my ADV and I can keep the W and battery use down.
Now Arctic menthol and WS23 or Koolada goes into every mix. 
Cool Banana
Cool Apple
Cool Tahini mint
and sometimes just for fun ..... cool Banana Tahini mint Apple.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (16/4/20)

As you say the juice is yummy for you. This is great. We all taste juice differently. I know that some people don't like some of my DIY juice. I'm OK with that. 

Personal preference is a huge factor in the vaping world. Cotton, juice, coils, manufacturer, style of atty, number/make of batteries, mech vs regulated etc.etc.etc.(not to mention clones vs originals vs high-end).

Some vapers swear on their ......'s grave that XYZ coils are the best. Many don't agree, or in my case, don't notice enough of a difference for it to be an issue.

IMO "Whatever works for You" should be the vaping maxim.

At the Cape Town Vape Meets no one gives a hoot about what kit someone else uses or what style of vaping they prefer (except for one guy who vapes 18mg MTL tobacco).

Since you like icy I would suggest that you try @Rude Rudi 's Icee range. You could always tweak to get more of a kick.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (16/4/20)

Thanks will certainly have a look. The one guy sounds like me, I was vaping 36 mg Hell high menthol MTL way back when I chucked the stinkies. Happily I am now on 3mg nic but that 36 mg did the trick at a time when all you could get was MTL and plus ohm. I was happy and contented with a spinner and an RE5 in the day.
I see Eciggies still does a Hell high no flavour 36mg nic

Wow, thanks again, saw some good looking Icee recipes and a chilled orange tangerine that looks good. Making lists for the next order.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (19/4/20)

Good one @Stranger, glad you got the result you were looking for

You are right about trying things out

I have probably tried about 100 different coil variations on my RM2 to get the perfect vape for me for MTL tobacco. Different gauges, single, paracoil, different IDs, wraps, position - you name it I have tried it. Took a very long time. Is it worth all the effort? Not sure I would have the patience now to do that kind of experimentation again on a different device - but am glad I did it and have it dialed in for my taste.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Stranger (20/4/20)

So after the other thread about underestimated gear I decided to put new coils and wicks into the Arctic Dolphin Hector. Please this is not a tutorial or review, it is just what I did. You asked for pics so I have had a try.
Clapton coil 24/36 Dual coil, 3mm ID. Aimed for .3 Took 8 wraps. I cheated and had some of that cotton that has a plastic end already at 3mm  It is a great carry around combo and is not top heavy to fall over. Feels good in the hand on the Mechman 80w and as I rarely go over 35w with anything they go well together.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ruwaid (20/4/20)

With my blotto when I would use dual 3mm coils, I would push the coils more towards the side posts and not so much the middle. Exposing more of the deck airflow resulting in more of a draw. This was when using thinner gauge wire like nano aliens and not chunky aliens. Up to today wicking always gets the better of me at times but with the blotto, it was one rta that never leaked on me even a little.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (21/4/20)

Ruwaid said:


> With my blotto when I would use dual 3mm coils, I would push the coils more towards the side posts and not so much the middle. Exposing more of the deck airflow resulting in more of a draw. This was when using thinner gauge wire like nano aliens and not chunky aliens. Up to today wicking always gets the better of me at times but with the blotto, it was one rta that never leaked on me even a little.


Yes and @Stranger i feel smaller ID coils work better with the Blotto. If too big the inside sides of the coils are very close with very little air getting between so must be on the verge of cooking your juice. I use exactly the same as you two either 2.5ID or 3.0ID max with as much space between the coils as possible without having the outer edges of the coils too close to the airflow it's being suffocated!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

